# Browning Quiver Prime 30/Silstar Powertip 50 Traverse X



## kuttenkarl (16. August 2022)

HDie Ruteallo,
am Wochenende sind mir 2 Ruten zugeflogen.
Browning Quiver Prime 30, Länge 10Ft, Cod. 67534. Die Rute hat 3Spitzen, die im Handteil untergebracht sind.
Telerute Silstar Powertip 50 Traverse X, Nr. 3431-300, Wg. 20-50G. Leider scheint das Spitzenteil erneuert zu sein, sieht aus wie ein Glasteil.

Kann mir jemand was zu den Ruten sagen?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## geomas (16. August 2022)

Glückwunsch! ist leider alles, was ich Dir zurufen kann, kenne die Ruten nicht.
Die Browning Quiver hört sich interessant an.


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. August 2022)

Glückwunsch zu den Ruten, Traverse X müsste um 1990 sein, waren im Verhältnis günstig. Browning keine Ahnung, kann es sein das bei der Nummer noch hinten eine eins dran kommt??


----------



## kuttenkarl (16. August 2022)

Stimmt, unter der Lupe Knnte da noch eine 1 sein.


----------



## eiszeit (17. August 2022)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Telerute Silstar Powertip 50 Traverse X, Nr. 3431-300, Wg. 20-50G. Leider scheint das Spitzenteil erneuert zu sein, sieht aus wie ein Glasteil.
> 
> Kann mir jemand was zu den Ruten sagen?
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Ab 1994, 2. Generation der Power Tip Ruten.
Ist ne Kombination der Tip-Rute (Vollglasspitze) mit dem Traverse-X-Verfahren.
Optimale Rute mit semiparabolischer Aktion auf große Brassen, Schleien un Karpfen.
Damalige Kosten 130,00 DM

Das Spitzenteil, wenn aus Glas dann ist dies Original.


----------



## kuttenkarl (17. August 2022)

Danke für die Info Eiszeit.


----------

